
Successfully adopting React in your company - avitzurel
https://medium.com/@kensodev/successfully-adopting-react-application-in-your-company-c300668c61c4#.5yqnq74z7
======
marinintim
How do you test presentation components, by comparing with some "ideal"
result?

~~~
avitzurel
Blank state, loading state... Making sure both of these work for the component
(if needed).

Top X items and no more being rendered.

If there's a presentation logic like Red/Green for some number using Css
classes, I will test that one out as well.

Stuff like that.

